# 1850 torque spec



## DonW (Jul 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the rod bearing and head torque specs are on a 1850 gas


----------



## Continental1850 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hello DonW here's the torque specs you need....*

Hi DonW,
I own a 1966 Oliver 1850 with the Perkins diesel, however, I have a complete original shop/service manual (NOT the I.T. or after market manual, but the "real McCoy" that Oliver mechanics used) for the 1850 diesel and gas, and 1950T, so here are the specs you were needing. In fact here is a list of most torque values for your engine:

Cylinder head cap screws 129-133 *All of these are foot pounds
Cylinder head oil cap screw 129-133 
Main bearing cap screws 129-133 
Connecting rod nuts 56-58 
Manifold nuts 25-27
Rocker arm shaft bracket nuts 25-27
Flywheel cap screws 66-69
Spark plugs 30

I'm a disabled farmer here in Missouri, I try to get on here as often as I can, so if you need any other info I will try to get it for you as quickly as possible, hope this helps you out. Have a nice day!
Best wishes and regards,
Jeff (Continental1850)


----------



## rep (Nov 10, 2012)

Looking the specs for a 1950T Oliver - the torque for the main and rod bearing cap.


----------



## rep (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm looking for the torque specs on 1950T Oliver Waukesha engine, rod and main bearings.


----------

